# Báo động tình trạng dùng thuốc kháng sinh tràn lan cho trẻ nhỏ



## nusy (1/8/18)

Theo những thống kê mới nhất, một tỷ lệ lớn trẻ nhỏ đang được sử dụng kháng sinh trong những trường hợp không cần thiết...

*Sử dụng kháng sinh trở thành thói quen của nhiều cha mẹ*
Trẻ em, đặc biệt là trẻ dưới 6 tuổi, khi hệ miễn dịch còn non yếu, sức đề kháng kém dẫn tới thường xuyên là đối tượng tấn công của vi khuẩn, vi-rút…






_Nhiều bà mẹ vẫn có thói quen tự ý cho trẻ uống kháng sinh để điều trị các triệu chứng thông thường như ho, sốt, ngạt mũi, sổ mũi…_​
Mỗi năm, đặc biệt khi thời tiết giao mùa, trẻ nhỏ có thể mắc phải nhiều căn bệnh khác nhau, từ cảm lạnh, cúm đến viêm họng, sốt vi-rút… Khi đó, điều đầu tiên mà nhiều bậc phụ huynh nghĩ tới là thuốc kháng sinh. Việc mua, sử dụng thuốc kháng sinh ở Việt Nam cũng dễ dàng và tùy tiện hơn ở bất cứ quốc gia nào. 

Thực tế, nhiều bà mẹ vẫn có thói quen tự ý cho trẻ uống kháng sinh để điều trị các triệu chứng thông thường như ho, sốt, ngạt mũi, sổ mũi…dù căn nguyên bệnh chủ yếu do vi-rút. Các phòng khám tư nhân cũng thường kê kháng sinh tràn lan mà không cân nhắc giữa hiệu quả và sự cần thiết phải dùng thuốc. Lạm dụng thuốc kháng sinh, sử dụng kháng sinh tràn lan không theo đơn của bác sĩ đang trở thành một thực trạng đáng báo động.

Chúng ta cần hiểu rằng thuốc kháng sinh chỉ có tác dụng đối với các bệnh do vi khuẩn, không có tác dụng đối với các bệnh do siêu vi (vi-rút). Vì vậy, dùng trong trường hợp trẻ cảm cúm, cảm lạnh, sốt siêu vi, viêm họng… sẽ không hiệu quả thậm chí còn rước thêm “họa”.

Chính điều này làm gia tăng khả năng kháng thuốc, dẫn đến việc điều trị bệnh khó khăn, kéo dài, tốn kém. Một tác dụng phụ thường gặp của kháng sinh là gây tiêu chảy. Hiện tượng này có thể khiến trẻ bị mất nước nghiêm trọng.

Nguy hiểm hơn, kháng sinh có thể ảnh hưởng chức năng gan, thận, các tế bào thần kinh; khiến trẻ càng dễ mắc bệnh nhiễm khuẩn hơn và có nguy cơ gặp tác dụng phụ của thuốc… Dùng kháng sinh không cần thiết còn có thể khiến khiến con bạn đối mặt với nguy cơ dị ứng thuốc, biểu hiện nhẹ dưới dạng phát ban, nặng dẫn đến sốc phản vệ, bé có thể tử vong.

Kháng sinh không phải là câu trả lời cho tất cả các loại bệnh mà bé gặp phải. Đặc biệt, nếu sử dụng không đúng cách, các loại kháng sinh có thể khiến con bạn rơi vào tình trạng nguy kịch.

*Tăng cường chăm sóc tích cực và chỉ sử dụng kháng sinh theo đơn bác sĩ*
Để ngăn ngừa những hệ quả khôn lường, các bậc phụ huynh cần hạn chế tối đa việc sử dụng kháng sinh khi con bị ho, đau họng, nhức đầu, sổ mũi hay sốt, nhất là khi chưa được bác sĩ chẩn đoán bệnh. Tuyệt đối không tự ý sử dụng kháng sinh.

Với những căn bệnh nguyên nhân do vi-rút, thuốc kháng sinh hoàn toàn không có tác dụng. Vì vậy, cha mẹ không nên cho trẻ dùng kháng sinh trong trường hợp này. Với những chứng bệnh cảm lạnh, sốt vi-rút, viêm họng, việc điều trị chủ yếu là điều trị các triệu chứng như: hạ sốt, thuốc ho, thuốc sổ mũi... Bệnh thường tự khỏi sau 3-7 ngày.

Phụ huynh có thể hạ sốt cho trẻ bằng các phương pháp tự nhiên như lau mát, mặc quần áo thông thoáng dễ hút mồ hôi, cho trẻ uống nhiều nước hoặc tăng cường bú sữa mẹ... Khi trẻ ho, cha mẹ có thể tìm hiểu và áp dụng những cách chữa an toàn như húng chanh, quất, quất (tắc), mật ong giúp giảm ho tiêu đờm, tăng sức đề kháng cho trẻ.

Trong trường hợp bệnh có dấu hiệu nặng lên, cần đưa trẻ tới bệnh viện để bác sĩ thực hiện các biện pháp thăm khám, xét nghiệm cần thiết và chỉ định thuốc phù hợp sau khi có kết luận chính xác trẻ nhiễm vi-rút hay vi khuẩn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

